# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  xin giúp sửa cữ sau máy chấn toyokoki

## Thanginox Le

mình mới mua máy chấn toyokoki điều khiển nc cữ sau





chỉ chạy ra vào ko nhớ được bước .bạn nào biết sửa giúp mình nhé xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ đt 0983077089

----------


## hanasimitai

Máy không hỏng mà do bạn không biết vận hành máy.

----------

Thanginox Le

----------


## Thanginox Le

bạn biết sử dụng giúp mình với loay hoay mãi vẫn ko biết dùng bạn liên hệ fb của mình nhé thanginox le máy chạy được xin hậu tạ

----------


## hanasimitai

> bạn biết sử dụng giúp mình với loay hoay mãi vẫn ko biết dùng bạn liên hệ fb của mình nhé thanginox le máy chạy được xin hậu tạ


Mình không có fb. Bạn chụp ảnh các bảng vận hành, bạn nhớ là chụp rõ chữ, nếu có tài liệu, bản vẽ thì bạn chụp tài liệu rồi gửi qua email cho mình. hanasimitai@gmail.com

----------


## Thanginox Le

> Mình không có fb. Bạn chụp ảnh các bảng vận hành, bạn nhớ là chụp rõ chữ, nếu có tài liệu, bản vẽ thì bạn chụp tài liệu rồi gửi qua email cho mình. hanasimitai@gmail.com


bạn ơi mình ko có tài liệu nào về máy chỉ có bảng điều khiển như hình ,mình dịch ra được nhưng vẫn chưa biết sử dụng .bạn biết về điều khiển này giúp mình với

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## hanasimitai

Như vậy thì bạn đã nhập được dữ liệu xấn tức là khoảng cách các đường xấn?

----------


## Thanginox Le

> Như vậy thì bạn đã nhập được dữ liệu xấn tức là khoảng cách các đường xấn?


máy hoạt động bình thường cữ sau chỉ chạy ra vào vấn đề là mình ko làm sao điều khiển được cữ sau nhớ theo các bước chấn. ko biết bảng điều khiển có hỏng gì ko,chẳng nhẽ bỏ hêt đi thay bộ điều khiển khác

----------


## hanasimitai

> máy hoạt động bình thường cữ sau chỉ chạy ra vào vấn đề là mình ko làm sao điều khiển được cữ sau nhớ theo các bước chấn. ko biết bảng điều khiển có hỏng gì ko,chẳng nhẽ bỏ hêt đi thay bộ điều khiển khác


Vấn đề là bạn đã nhập được các bước chấn vào bộ điều khiển chưa? hay là bạn không biết đã nhập được hay chưa?

----------


## Thanginox Le

> Vấn đề là bạn đã nhập được các bước chấn vào bộ điều khiển chưa? hay là bạn không biết đã nhập được hay chưa?


mình nhập số vào được mà cữ sau ko chạy,

----------

